# ssbbw cars?



## onefunbbw (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok, we have all had the fun of trying to find a car that wasn't too expensive, didn't use up too much gas and fit our wide/long bodies. I need your help. I may need to find one fast. My brother-in-law suggested subaru but the only one that will fit my husband and I is the $30,000 model. 

Anyone know of any good cars for big folks? My husband and I aren't into SUV's or Stupid Ugly Vehicles. If I get a job that I'm up for, I will be driving 2 1/2 hrs to see my husband every week or so. The job and pay is that good. This is why I want something that gets decent mileage. Oh, one other thing, the job is in upstate - snowy/icy - New York.

So speak up.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 19, 2007)

I know Ford Taurus is very fat friendly among the fat folks...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 19, 2007)

Though I haven't driven one in some years, by far the best car I've ever had in terms of reliability, gas mileage, safety - and here's the surprising part - gription (should be a word, dammit) on ice and snow is the Toyota coralla. I had a 1990 model, and there was nothing it couldn't get through - whereas my more-expensive Solara is like driving an anvil in snow. The corolla was comfortable for 4 BBW-size adults (ssbbw's might not be as comfy), easy to drive in both standard and auto tranny models, and cheap to maintain. You could almost be guaranteed that it would serve you for well over 150,000 miles, barring any major accidents. 

My guess is that with redesigns, the corolla (if they even still make the model?) has probably gotten smaller in recent years, but it's certainly worth a look-see at the dealer, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy a used one if it's checked out by a reputable mechanic and the VIN checked by carfax or some other vehicle history search. 

I know that many people here also have the VW bug - and I think most are happy with it (perhaps they'll chime in). It's inexpensive to maintain, good on mileage and very comfortable for fat folks from what I hear. Don't know anything about it's cold weather ability, though. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 19, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> I know Ford Taurus is very fat friendly among the fat folks...



I have a 2002, and I love it. I've got room to spare, and the car is safe and solid. It's my baby.


----------



## SandyBoston (Jan 19, 2007)

I rented a Dodge Caliber and it was roomy for a small vehicle--plenty of leg, hip, and belly room for me, and transported 5 adults with no problems. I especially like cars that have wide knee area room since those of us with bigger bellies need it. I was surprised.

I drove my friend's Mitsubishi Eclipse and was shocked by the amount of butt and belly room.

The Toyota Solera was nice too.

Let us know what you decide--I have lots of friends who ask the same thing.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jan 19, 2007)

My daughter drives a VW bug...She seems to have enough room for her belly and legs..She loves it even tho she calls it her devil car....LOL


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2007)

....just get snow tires. Yah they cost a bit, add to the road noise, and getting them put on and off each year is a pain. On the flip side, drive through one snow storm and all of that will be worth it. With snow tires on a front wheel drive car I've gone up some pretty brutal country roads without trouble.

Beyond the snow tire thing, getting a light car with fairly thin tires helps. Thin tires cut through snow better than wide tires that are more inclined to float/slide. A heavier vehicle will also cut throught the snow more, but when it doesn't get all the way through it won't 'ski' as well. That is a light car on snow can still turn with some degree of control, while a heavy one will pretty much keep going straight. Seriously I once got forced off a highway by a semi, and managed to park my old Dodge Colt right on top of the snow-bank. It was pretty terrifying, but I was able to steer even going through deep snow. Later I had a VW Golf with wider tires and had a lot more trouble with it on snow.

Now, finding a light car that holds you well, that could be more challenging. However a light car with narrower tires will also tend to have better mileage.

Did I mention that I'm Canadian and driven in some bad winter conditions?  Oh, and nothing is much good on ice, so no matter what you drive never get too cocky....

-Ed


----------



## swedishiron (Jan 19, 2007)

Volvo provides FREE seat belt extensions - got one for my ex-GF so she could ride in my car


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2007)

Sandie and I have a Honda Element. Some people think it's ugly, but we think it's cute. And it's got loads of room inside for a vehicle that's actually much shorter than the Chevy S10 we traded in for it. Sandie and I rented a few different vehicles last year before we bought our Element, and we found the Element had more front seat leg room, head room, and hip room than both the Ford Freestar and (believe it or not) the Lincoln Town Car.








It comes with a tilt wheel as standard equipment, and there's a knob on the side of the driver's seat that allows you to adjust the height. Those armrests on the front seats fold out of the way, and there's no center console cutting in on the hip room.







You can open both doors on each side so there's lots of room to get in and out of it. And if you need to carry passengers in the back, the rear seat has TONS of leg room; my son (who is 6-foot-4) and daughter (5-foot-7) both had room to spare when they was visiting at Thanksgiving.







The rear seats fold up against the sides of the vehicle to give you lots of cargo room. Or you can remove them completely for even more room.







I'd look into the Element. You can get one fairly well-equipped for between $18k and $22K. And it gets fairly good gas mileage - around 25 MPG on the highway, which is not bad for an SUV with an automatic and A/C.


----------



## Donna (Jan 19, 2007)

We just bought a Kia Optima LXV6 and I have to say it's very roomy and very comfy, and the V6 makes it kinda powerful. My husband is well over six feet tall and has no problems getting in and out of it. I am well over 400 pounds and I fit comfortable behind the wheel. The seats are all electronically controlled and the seat belts are LONG (I don't need an extender.) Gas mileage is damned good and the new Kias come with 10 year/10,000 mile warranties and life time road side assistance. 

I had a Chevy Impala rental in October and SamanthaNy and Gypsy can attest it fits three BBW pretty damned comfortably as well. The Chevy's are a little pricier than the Kias, but have some nice little extras like heated seats and OnStar.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 19, 2007)

My Chrysler 300 Touring is pretty comfortable for a 600 pound friend...and she can even fasten the seat belt, albeit not extremely comfortable. The Touring is $36,000 at least, but the plain 300 is around $25,000. The Dodge Charger and Magnum are the same cars, and a bit less expensive, the Magnum being a wagon. She found the VW New Beetle pretty comfortable as well. 
A Ford 500 might also be a good car for someone under 450 pounds. 
I noticed the Element mentioned, but a few years ago Honda refused to make a seat belt extender for their cars. That might have changed. 
The Scion Xb was a good car, but they are coming out with an update and I am not sure what it will be like. The Toyota Matrix/Pontiac Vibe are good for folks in the 400 pound range, and I know a couple that are each over 450 who love their Chyrsler PT Cruiser.
PS The Ford Taurus is no longer made.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 19, 2007)

I have to say I bought a Pontiac Vibe less than a year ago and I LOVE it. It is very comfy for me. Before I had a cavelier that I liked but I really needed something just a tad bit higher off the ground. And the Vibe is perfect. Here is a pic of my ride.
Stacey 

View attachment IMGP2223.jpg


----------



## herin (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a Honda Accord that is quite roomy. The only thing is it is rather low to the ground.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2007)

Mikey said:


> I noticed the Element mentioned, but a few years ago Honda refused to make a seat belt extender for their cars. That might have changed.


No - Honda still doesn't offer seat belt extenders. but we were able to buy one online from another company that extended the belt by around 9 inches.

This might be a good time to mention Elizabeth Fisher's web site, and her long battle to get car manufacturers to offer seat belt extenders. Here's the link:

http://www.ifisher.com/getbelts.htm


----------



## Mikey (Jan 20, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> No - Honda still doesn't offer seat belt extenders. but we were able to buy one online from another company that extended the belt by around 9 inches.
> 
> This might be a good time to mention Elizabeth Fisher's web site, and her long battle to get car manufacturers to offer seat belt extenders. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ifisher.com/getbelts.htm



Can you post the name of the company contact info and/or the web site where you got the extension. I am sure some people here would find that to be an important resource.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 20, 2007)

Both the Chrysler 300/Dodge Magnum (Charger is only fwd) and Ford 500 come in All Wheel Drive configurations. The Chrysler being the more expensive. You can probably get the Ford 500 AWD for about $26,000, od course, slightly used, much less.

My Chrysler is AWD and got to test in New Years Weekend up in New Hampshire and it did VERY well on icy snow....moving and stopping. My biggest issue was avoiding other sliding vehicles.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 20, 2007)

Mikey said:


> My Chrysler 300 Touring is...


Mikey - how is the reliability on the 300? I'm looking for a 425/V8, and Chrysler is really the only company (okay, yeah - there's Ford with the Shelby at 500 hp) making that much power in a non ultra-mega-luxury-u-boat car... but historically, their reliability sucks balls (say, compared to Toyotas). I checked Consumer Reports, and I'm wary of buying one - but what's your recommendation as an owner? 

I really want the Challenger coming out in '08 - but that's yet another Chrysler... and a new model year to boot. Seems like asking for trouble. But what a hot-ass car!


----------



## Mikey (Jan 20, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Mikey - how is the reliability on the 300? I'm looking for a 425/V8, and Chrysler is really the only company (okay, yeah - there's Ford with the Shelby at 500 hp) making that much power in a non ultra-mega-luxury-u-boat car... but historically, their reliability sucks balls (say, compared to Toyotas). I checked Consumer Reports, and I'm wary of buying one - but what's your recommendation as an owner?
> 
> I really want the Challenger coming out in '08 - but that's yet another Chrysler... and a new model year to boot. Seems like asking for trouble. But what a hot-ass car!



Sam, based upon Consumer Reports, I went with the Touring, because the step down V-8 in the 300C has had some reliability issues. I don't know if that extends to the SRT V-8. I know of two mechanics, one who just bought the 300 Touring and another the Magnum 2 years ago, who did the same thing, even though the Hemi is SO tempting. I just went over 9000 miles in about 7 months and with the exception of some minor issues the car has been perfectly reliable and drives incredibly well...holds the road like glue and an exceptionally smooth ride. Remember...the car is basically a re-skinned Chrysler engined last generation E-Class Mercedes. The car doesn't have the nightmare Mercedes electrical system, just the outstanding hardware and structure. 
Even though I have 250 horses under the hood, the car feels a bit slower then the 225 in my old Volvo. Then again it is a heavier car and I do have all wheel drive. I drove a similarly powered Charger in California last year, and it seemed faster. I have had less "quality" issues with the Chrysler then my mother's Toyota Avalon, which she babied...an Avalon basically being a Camry with a glandular issue.

Oh, and I agree...that Challenger does look HOT!!

PS The rear wheel drive, 300/Magnum/Charger family are supposed to be dismal in snow. As for ice...even army tanks are helpless. Only hovercrafts can move over that.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 20, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Sam, based upon Consumer Reports, I went with the Touring, because the step down V-8 in the 300C has had some reliability issues. I don't know if that extends to the SRT V-8. I know of two mechanics, one who just bought the 300 Touring and another the Magnum 2 years ago, who did the same thing, even though the Hemi is SO tempting. I just went over 9000 miles in about 7 months and with the exception of some minor issues the car has been perfectly reliable and drives incredibly well...holds the road like glue and an exceptionally smooth ride. Remember...the car is basically a re-skinned Chrysler engined last generation E-Class Mercedes. The car doesn't have the nightmare Mercedes electrical system, just the outstanding hardware and structure.
> Even though I have 250 horses under the hood, the car feels a bit slower then the 225 in my old Volvo. Then again it is a heavier car and I do have all wheel drive. I drove a similarly powered Charger in California last year, and it seemed faster. I have had less "quality" issues with the Chrysler then my mother's Toyota Avalon, which she babied...an Avalon basically being a Camry with a glandular issue.
> 
> Oh, and I agree...that Challenger does look HOT!!



Yeah, CR just does *not *like their V8, which bums me out hugely. I'm done with the V6's though - I need more power!  . I'll probably still test the 300 and the Charger... but it appears my search continues...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 20, 2007)

Mikey said:


> The Scion Xb was a good car, but they are coming out with an update and I am not sure what it will be like.



I can attest to the 05 Scion Xb as well. Amazingly roomy (i.e., Mary Poppins' carpet bag) for such a small, and very light car. It has "traction control" that seems to have been useful to us through two New England winters, and the few storms we've had in the Southern Tier of Upstate NY so far this year. There is enough room for a two super-size folks, though, elbows may bump once in a while, and on 5 hour+ trips, the seatbelt clicky thing (you know, where you attach it) begins to jab into my soft rear, necessitating some whining and repositioning (if I'm driving, that is). That's my biggest gripe. Gas mileage on that thing ROCKS, at anywhere from 35 to 40mpg.

One other thing, NOT very aerodynamic.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> I have to say I bought a Pontiac Vibe less than a year ago and I LOVE it. It is very comfy for me. Before I had a cavelier that I liked but I really needed something just a tad bit higher off the ground. And the Vibe is perfect. Here is a pic of my ride.
> Stacey



I was going to suggest a Vibe as well. My dad is a really tall guy with a big belly and he was going to get this car, but my mom wanted a minivan. It gets incredible gas mileage and handles very well in the snow. It's not overly expensive either. It may be your best bet.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm going to have to think about getting a bigger car. Mine was fine when I bought it 2 1/2 years ago. Now its getting a little too snug for comfort. Damn this gorgeous belly and fat ass of mine lol. (dont really damn them, I love them)


----------



## intoanother (Jan 21, 2007)

kinda coming into this thread late, and i aplogize if this is rehashing, but i was wondering if anyone suggested a honda element...not as low as a car, not as high as a suv...suicide doors that open wide enough for just bout anyone to back onto the seat and then swing their legs into...plenty of head room for those with extra cushioning on their backsides..good on gas and needsd oil changes only once every 5000 miles, and up to 10000 miles if you do mostly highway driving..and i think i paid 23000 for mine loaded.....downsides now...not the greatest of sight lines, a low suggested weight capacity *ive surpassed it by alot with no effects, just had to throw it out there to be fair*..and the windows are kinda funky..they rest high on the doors, so ATM's are never fun, but drive thrus arent as bad

...i have some bigger folks in my family as well as having dated and hung out with some big pepes and they all kinda dug it for those reasons, so i thought id pass it along..


hope that helps..

be well

carl
in2anthr
gdofthndr88


----------



## intoanother (Jan 21, 2007)

ok, i should have read the thread first..lol...great write up on the element by wayne.....and i thought i was the only one who has the word "gription" in my own persaonal sniglet encyclopedia..lol..ive gotten into countless arguments on how that really shoud be a word..lol..

carl
in2anthr
gdofthndr88


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jan 21, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Can you post the name of the company contact info and/or the web site where you got the extension. I am sure some people here would find that to be an important resource.



This is the company that makes seatbelt extenders for Honda's...we have one for our Accord Coupe and it is very very useful!!

The guy even went to the trouble of taking pics of it to make sure it would fit for us! Highly recommended!  

http://members.aol.com/innovunlimllc/ho.html

Mike


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 21, 2007)

intoanother said:


> kinda coming into this thread late, and i aplogize if this is rehashing, but i was wondering if anyone suggested a honda element...not as low as a car, not as high as a suv...suicide doors that open wide enough for just bout anyone to back onto the seat and then swing their legs into...plenty of head room for those with extra cushioning on their backsides..good on gas and needsd oil changes only once every 5000 miles, and up to 10000 miles if you do mostly highway driving..and i think i paid 23000 for mine loaded.....downsides now...not the greatest of sight lines, a low suggested weight capacity *ive surpassed it by alot with no effects, just had to throw it out there to be fair*..and the windows are kinda funky..they rest high on the doors, so ATM's are never fun, but drive thrus arent as bad
> 
> ...i have some bigger folks in my family as well as having dated and hung out with some big pepes and they all kinda dug it for those reasons, so i thought id pass it along..
> 
> ...


See my recommensation for the Element in Post #9 in this thread. We've had our Element since August, and we love it. Here's a link:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17481


----------



## starwater (Jan 21, 2007)

Toyota Echo...

Lots of room for a little car, surprisingly.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 21, 2007)

Late to the party but I love my Beetle. This is my fourth Alaskan winter with her, and since I got snow tires (pricey but worth it!) I haven't had any problems getting stuck, despite how long it takes to get our roads plowed sometimes. Over the first of the year, Burtimus's car was on the fritz ('03 Focus) so we had to use my car and we probably had two feet of snow in a couple of days. My son was in town so we did a LOT of driving -- and she was a little trooper.

I have heated leather seats, traction control, an awesome stereo system, and heated mirrors as well. I can fit a surprising amount of stuff in the back with the back seat folded down and can make a reasonable Costco run and just fill up the trunk. 

Size-wise, when I was at my roundest (5'2 and a smidge and 320) I fit with plenty of room. Burtimus is 6'2" and he fits in it just fine as well, and my 6' son can fit in the back seat, though he hates it.

Only things I don't like are that sometimes water and ice get into the window wells and freezes so my windows won't go down until the car warms up. That's frustrating. Also, when we have deep slushy snow it gets stuck in the wheel wells and freezes and kind of rubs when I drive, which is scary. The solution for that is just to go to a drive through car wash and blast hot water at the wells and it comes out. 

This year I got an autostart and it was the best thing ever. You didn't used to be able to get them for manual transmission vehicles at all, for safety reasons, and it was very expensive, but since I work nights being able to have a warmed up, de-iced car at 6 am when I'm leaving work is niiiiiiice. Well worth it.

I have no regrets with this car whatsoever. None.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 21, 2007)

I love my Wrangler. In addition to being able to fit my 6'2 and nearly 400lb frame in it, the nearly vertical angle of the windshield means I don't have to be a contortionist to twist myself in and out. This is a major concern when you have serious back problems as I do.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jan 21, 2007)

Shame it wont be much help but we got a lot of big and roomy cars here in Australia which are excellent value for money. There's the Holden Commodore (Australia's favourite car), Ford Falcon, Toyota Camry and Aurion, and the Mitsubishi 380 (Aussie version of the the Galant). All good cars and the most expensive of the base models in this range is about AU$35000.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 21, 2007)

I love my '05 Ford Escape XLS. It has the 2.5 four cylinder / automatic and is quite peppy. I went to NOLA with my wife , dad and sister year before last and we had plenty of room for us plus our gear. I hummed along at 70 MPH with the A/C on full blast and got 25 MPG. I'm 6'2" and have plenty of leg and head room. My SIL who is as tall as me and was almost 400 ( all bellly) had no problem getting behind the wheel. 

The only downside is the tilt steering column doesn't have a lot of travel.


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 22, 2007)

My favorite is by far is older cars like classic cars. I used to have a ford galaxy 500 and all four doors went wide open giving alot of room to get in and once your in there is an entire bench seat! The car was bigger and more of a challenge to drive but much more fun to ride in. I also enjoy the way the older cars drive they just glide over the road.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a PT Cruiser. For me, at 475+, I give it mixed ratings as far as size friendliness. Because of the slope of the windshield post combined with my limited back flexibility, It's a bit of a cork screw maneuver getting in. Once in, it's pretty comfortable. We take regular 4-5 hour each way trips, and have little fatigue problems. Wife is in the mid 340 range, and with both of us in the front seats, there is a bit of elbow rub, but as she puts it, "It's cozy"...she likes sitting close. Daughter is also around 300 and she has no complaints on our trips. It's definitely a LOT more size and long trip friendly than my wife's much larger Blazer. The mini van like folding/removable seats are nice for cargo hauling. I've never really checked the mileage, but I'd guess in the upper 20s for an average. It does have a small tank that requires more frequent gas stops.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Jan 23, 2007)

Well I have owned a 2001 and now curently own a 2006 mustang. And at 5'9 and about 370 I can be pretty comfortable in it (most discomfort is over height not weight)

Also promoting a brand I know way way to much about. (its my job after all)

Mitsubishi offers a multitude of vehicles build on the "project america platform" the 2004-2007 galant are very large vehicles where even a full sized adult (me can fit in the back comfortably)

also the 2007 outlander was redesigned from the 2006 to offer much much more room it also has alot of head space and a ton of room to store things with.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a 1969 Cutlass S (looks like a 442). It has so-called bucket seats but they're more like bench seats that have been divided. Very wide and bouncy (back when they made seat-springs out of nice, thick coils). The shoulder belt and seat belt are separate but both accommodate my 360+ self just fine.

The gas mileage is terrible. Luckily I don't have to drive far and I divide the driving time with my other car. It's awful in snow because it is rear-wheel drive and has too much torque. 

BUT... It's paid for. It has soul. The insurance is relatively cheap. In a way I have recycled because I saved it from an inevitable home in the scrap metal yard. 

Her name is Josie, btw. This is an older pic. She has some badass looking slotted mag wheels now. 

View attachment buffie-set18.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 23, 2007)

Buffie said:


> I have a 1969 Cutlass S (looks like a 442). It has so-called bucket seats but they're more like bench seats that have been divided. Very wide and bouncy (back when they made seat-springs out of nice, thick coils). The shoulder belt and seat belt are separate but both accommodate my 360+ self just fine.
> 
> The gas mileage is terrible. Luckily I don't have to drive far and I divide the driving time with my other car. It's awful in snow because it is rear-wheel drive and has too much torque.
> 
> ...



Pardon me, while I drool over your pretty pretty car... :shocked:


----------



## Buffie (Jan 23, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Pardon me, while I drool over your pretty pretty car... :shocked:



~blush blush blush~ Josie honks "Thank You".  

If you ever come to KC, we promise to take you for a drive!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2007)

Buffie said:


> I have a 1969 Cutlass S (looks like a 442). It has so-called bucket seats but they're more like bench seats that have been divided. Very wide and bouncy (back when they made seat-springs out of nice, thick coils). The shoulder belt and seat belt are separate but both accommodate my 360+ self just fine.
> 
> The gas mileage is terrible. Luckily I don't have to drive far and I divide the driving time with my other car. It's awful in snow because it is rear-wheel drive and has too much torque.
> 
> ...


Damn... 
Yeah, I'd basically kill for a car like that. How'd you get it?

P.S. I _want _too much torque. *sigh*


----------



## Buffie (Jan 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Damn...
> Yeah, I'd basically kill for a car like that. How'd you get it?



She was found in a barn in El Dorado, Kansas. Less than 50k miles, all original. Could have stolen her for what I paid. Drove her to KC that night. Got the top repainted and gave her a good wax. 

For the next seval thousand miles, I took her everywhere. Finally, one day... the timing chain threw a tooth and it was taps for the original 350 motor. 

She now has the deliciously rebuilt heart and soul of a '78 Trans Am and goes like madness. 

I ~heart~ my Josie cat. But I have to admit, barn cars like her aren't that uncommon. Ya just gotta keep your eyes open when cruising around the country side.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 23, 2007)

Hot DAMN Buffie!!!! Hot chica - hot car!!! Can I have a ride when we finally get up your way????????


----------



## Buffie (Jan 23, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hot DAMN Buffie!!!! Hot chica - hot car!!! Can I have a ride when we finally get up your way????????



Fo Sho! Git yer bum up here! (When the weather is better, that is...)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 24, 2007)

Uh, oh...another car thread.

Let's go point-by-point.

*Roominess*

By all accounts, the Beetle has scads of space for a sedan, and the Honda Element offers almost as much room inside as it takes up outside. The Toyota Echo is a vehicle about whose interior room I have heard many good things.



*Safety*

Most truck-based SUVs don't (or at least didn't) have to comply to more stringent passenger-car requirements for performance in crash tests. Also, truck-based vehicles carry their centres of gravity higher. Stay away from anything based on a truck.

Also *avoid 4-wheel drive* (or *"all-wheel-drive"* in the fashionable jargon of today's sport-jacket and cologne auto consultants).

Four-wheel-drive:

*Adds to the vehicle's weight (total and unsprung weight -- unsprung weight [anything not carried by the suspension] is best kept low).

*Costs more to operate, maintain, and sometimes insure.

*Is just one more thing on the vehicle that could require an expensive repair.

and most importantly

*Does not increase the safety of the vehicle. It can help get you unstuck, but that's about it (Put more pessimistically, you'll get stuck where it'll be harder for anyone to get you).

Any of the macho-cars (Chrysler 300, or Dodge Magnum) are equipped with wide tires which, as stated by others before me, are the last thing you want for snow (or mud).



*Thrift and Reliability*

Toyotas have earned an enviable reputation for being reliable vehicles, and are amoung the cheaper-running offerings out there. Score one for the Echo, Corolla, or probably most others.

Hondas have some very loyal owners as well, but this varies wildly from one model to the next (Accords and Civics will last a long time, but stay away from the hybrids...fiendishly complex and nightmarishly expensive to buy, insure, maintain, and repair. The Element is still unproven in my opinion), and have very efficient engines.

Volkswagens. I can speak from experience here. My Jetta is a 1998 model with 200,000 miles (320,000km) on it. I have had it for two years, and the only repair it needed in that time was for a leaking brake cylinder (about $180 Cdn at the time, I think...parts and labour). So the platform is cheap and pretty solid. The gasoline engines are pretty good, I understand...lively and not too thirsty. But the real advantage is the TDI engine (Turbo Direct Injection). It's a diesel like no other available on this continent. Easy-starting, clean-running, and powerful for its size. The best part: Going 1000 km (620 miles) before tanking up (about 50 litres...less than 50 bucks [Cdn money]to fill it, even if diesel is expensive). The Beetle's nice, but only has 2 doors. The Jetta and Passat have 4-doors, but are now quite a bit bigger and heavier.

Stay away from convertibles, and you should be fine.



*Down the Road*

While you're checking out your prospective purchase, make some inquiries as to the cost of commonly-replaced items, such as wiper blades, headlights, and tires and brakes.

Also, call up your insurance company to see if any vehicle under consideration would be prohibitively expensive to cover.



It certainly seems that the Axis Powers are offering the best vehicles for your needs right now. I can't think of a decent American, English, Italian or French car for you.


Here's something to consider, though: Go with what's common. You won't end up stuck in a motel room waiting for parts to come in that way, and insurance most likely won't be too bad.

Pass a lot of Honda dealers on the way? Get one of those.

Can't spit without hitting a Toyota? Wipe one off and buy it.

Volkswagens constantly underfoot? Scrape it off the bottom of your shoe and sit down in it. 



Happy motoring.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 24, 2007)

Buffie said:


> She now has the deliciously rebuilt heart and soul of a '78 Trans Am and goes like madness.
> 
> .



Poncho powered. 6.6 Litre?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 24, 2007)

Buffie said:


> But I have to admit, barn cars like her aren't that uncommon. Ya just gotta keep your eyes open when cruising around the country side.


*Plans to start stalking barns now*


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 24, 2007)

Buffie said:


> But I have to admit, barn cars like her aren't that uncommon. Ya just gotta keep your eyes open when cruising around the country side.



I've been wanting to kick myself in the butt for 20+ years because I passed on a 1953 Studebaker Starliner coupe barn car. It only had 30-something thousand miles, and had been parked in the barn since 1962, when the transmission went out on it. The owner's son had disassembled the transmission before being sent to Vietnam, where he was killed. The car remained untouched until I had a shot at it in the mid 80s. I could have gotten it for $2100, but I passed at the time because I could find no one who could rebuild the tranny. 

Today the identical car is in the Studebaker museum. The last I knew, the 1953 Studebaker Starliner coupe was one of only 2 cars on permanent exhibit at the Museum of Modern Art. 

View attachment 1953 Studebaker Starliner Coupe 1.jpg


View attachment 1953 Studebaker Starliner Coupe 2.jpg


----------



## HOOD_BOSS (Jan 24, 2007)

I think that Cadillac is the best made American Car. I have 2 (a Fleetwood and a Escalade) and they all fit me and my HoneyDips just fine.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 25, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I've been wanting to kick myself in the butt for 20+ years because I passed on a 1953 Studebaker Starliner coupe barn car. It only had 30-something thousand miles, and had been parked in the barn since 1962, when the transmission went out on it. The owner's son had disassembled the transmission before being sent to Vietnam, where he was killed. The car remained untouched until I had a shot at it in the mid 80s. I could have gotten it for $2100, but I passed at the time because I could find no one who could rebuild the tranny.
> 
> Today the identical car is in the Studebaker museum. The last I knew, the 1953 Studebaker Starliner coupe was one of only 2 cars on permanent exhibit at the Museum of Modern Art.



The '53-57 Studies are HOT...they are even getting chopped for rods. They have timeless classic great looks. A similar car was my parent's '62 Plymouth Sport Fury with the Max Wedge. Although it was a sedan, it always a looked great...even after it met a tree on a snowy winter day in 1971. The bench on that baby definitely would have accommodated quite the derriere. 

Its too bad that back then fuel efficiency was measured in Gallons Per Mile...then again gas was 23 cents a gallon. In high school I would fill up the 32 gallon tank on my '68 Pontiac Catalina 500 4-barrel and still have money left over for a movie, pop corn and soda on a 10 spot. Talk about HUGE front seats! A family of 4 could have lived there comfortably.


----------



## curvluver (Jan 25, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Uh, oh...another car thread.
> 
> Let's go point-by-point.
> 
> ...



Excellent post FT,

I bought a passat a couple years back (TDI model), and I get between 45-50 mpg on the highway. Lots of room for myself and my lovely wife (and her two parents fit nicely in the back seat). None of us are what would be considered of average size by the automakers (and anybody else who manufacturers seats for a living). The new jetta is also nicely sized, the only problem being a bit of a smaller back seat. In winter weather the passat handles like a dream (get the erp option you'll be glad you did... I haven't slipped once yet having driven through quite a few snowstorms (life in the great white north y'know), and I keep driving when many people I see end up in ditches (especially the ones that fly by me doing 50 or 60 miles per hour while I'm chugging along at maybe 25 or 30 mph when it's really blowing out).

Anyway just figured I'd give you my two cents worth....

Good luck, and let everybody know how you make out!


----------



## Mikey (Jan 25, 2007)

Echos are no longer made.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Jan 25, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Uh, oh...another car thread.
> 
> Let's go point-by-point.
> 
> ...



I definately disagree on 4wd with you. There are many types of 4 wheel drive systems. I have quattro system - torsen one availble on A4 and up models... smaller TT and A3 have haldex system so it is not permanent 4wd but works pretty fine on VAG vehicles (VW,Audi,Seat,Skoda etc.). You need to be careful with 4wd anyway because car accelerates better but stops the same as every other car. But on the other hand if you are driving on snow and things will go wrong you have more chance to get out of the trouble with 4wd than without. I have to admit that 4wd saved me couple times but also tyres are essential... if you drive in winter conditions you should have 2 sets, summer and winter model. Concluding, if you have choice to get 4wd or only front/rear drive get 4wd. Anyway I would avoid SUV especially when you drive alone, there is no need to carry air in your car and pay for it... I would go for 4wd saloon/hatch car. 300c and ford 500 sounds pretty fine for me, you should also check subaru they are very reliable and safe cars... forester is wonderful ride - like regular station wagon but can go light off road as well.
Take care and choose smart


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 25, 2007)

Buffie said:


> I have a 1969 Cutlass S (looks like a 442). It has so-called bucket seats but they're more like bench seats that have been divided. Very wide and bouncy (back when they made seat-springs out of nice, thick coils). The shoulder belt and seat belt are separate but both accommodate my 360+ self just fine.
> 
> The gas mileage is terrible. Luckily I don't have to drive far and I divide the driving time with my other car. It's awful in snow because it is rear-wheel drive and has too much torque.
> 
> ...



this is how car models should look btw very nice car my older brother is currently restoring a 72 olds S not a special car but still very nice. thanks buffie


----------



## onefunbbw (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for all your help. I'm not through all the responses yet, but I will shortly. I am a 30/32w. Most of my weight is in my hips and thighs. I haven't had any problems with front seat - seatbelts. If I've had an issue, it was with the backseat. I've looked at the VW Bug but I've seen a lot of bad comments on cost and quality. I actually like the Mitsubishi Outlander. It's a crossover SUV so you don't have to step up and swing yourself in. I hate those tall SUV's. My husband calles them "Stupid Ugly Vehicles". 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Mikey (Jan 25, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> I definately disagree on 4wd with you. There are many types of 4 wheel drive systems. I have quattro system - torsen one availble on A4 and up models... smaller TT and A3 have haldex system so it is not permanent 4wd but works pretty fine on VAG vehicles (VW,Audi,Seat,Skoda etc.). 300c and ford 500 sounds pretty fine for me, you should also check subaru they are very reliable and safe cars... forester is wonderful ride - like regular station wagon but can go light off road as well.
> Take care and choose smart




OK...let me repeat what I asid earlier. On the 300C 5.7 litre V-8 the step down engine (ie 4-6-8 cylinders depending on speed) is NOT reliable. That is why I went with the 6 cylinder V-6. That is the same issue with VW/Audi 4motion and quattro engines, just not reliable. In addtion, VW's and Audi's tend to be narrow cars. My ex who only had 52 inch hips could barely squeeze into the Passat passenger seat. Also the front windshield was sloped very steeply. I think someone over 280 would not find this to be a comfortable car. On the other hand the New Beetle is one of the best cars accomodationwise for extremely laege people...ie over 500 pounds. 

I did loads of research on this subject before I bought my 300 AWD Touring this past July.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 25, 2007)

I love love love love my Element very rommie. 

My Seat belt even fits. 



Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Sandie and I have a Honda Element. Some people think it's ugly, but we think it's cute. And it's got loads of room inside for a vehicle that's actually much shorter than the Chevy S10 we traded in for it. Sandie and I rented a few different vehicles last year before we bought our Element, and we found the Element had more front seat leg room, head room, and hip room than both the Ford Freestar and (believe it or not) the Lincoln Town Car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey said:


> OK...let me repeat what I asid earlier. On the 300C 5.7 litre V-8 the step down engine (ie 4-6-8 cylinders depending on speed) is NOT reliable. That is why I went with the 6 cylinder V-6. That is the same issue with VW/Audi 4motion and quattro engines, just not reliable. In addtion, VW's and Audi's tend to be narrow cars. My ex who only had 52 inch hips could barely squeeze into the Passat passenger seat. Also the front windshield was sloped very steeply. I think someone over 280 would not find this to be a comfortable car. On the other hand the New Beetle is one of the best cars accomodationwise for extremely laege people...ie over 500 pounds.
> 
> I did loads of research on this subject before I bought my 300 AWD Touring this past July.



So... gun to your head, you have to buy a V8 - what's your choice?


----------



## Indy (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought a Nissan Quest last summer and I like driving it but have been a little peeved at Nissan. They charged me 50.00 for a seat belt extender. Good points lot of leg and hip room and not to far off the ground. I really liked the element but I'm short and would have to stand on something to get into it.They were really dealing last summer so I got a good price and it get about 24mpg on the averaage.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey said:


> OK...let me repeat what I asid earlier. On the 300C 5.7 litre V-8 the step down engine (ie 4-6-8 cylinders depending on speed) is NOT reliable. That is why I went with the 6 cylinder V-6. That is the same issue with VW/Audi 4motion and quattro engines, just not reliable. In addtion, VW's and Audi's tend to be narrow cars. My ex who only had 52 inch hips could barely squeeze into the Passat passenger seat. Also the front windshield was sloped very steeply. I think someone over 280 would not find this to be a comfortable car. On the other hand the New Beetle is one of the best cars accomodationwise for extremely laege people...ie over 500 pounds.
> 
> I did loads of research on this subject before I bought my 300 AWD Touring this past July.



Actually quattro system on audi/vw is most reliable 4x4 made for cars (im not talking about suvs like Landcruiser or defender), it is torsen system which doesn't need clutch that is engaging front/rear wheels cause it is permanent all the time. Chrysler is using mercedes 4matic system afaik and i really hope that they improved it lately cause on E class merc it was disaster. Audi is known for their 4x4 and it is thing you usually buy audi for. Anyway truth is that audi is very small inside, new passat is anyway pretty good in interior departament. Anyway you just need to find yourself a car you feel good driving.... you can buy a car which can be fastest most reliable car ever and hate it cause you feel awful in it, find what you like, check if it is good choice and if it is not worst car you can choose just get it.
Cheers


----------



## Buffie (Jan 26, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Poncho powered. 6.6 Litre?



That's the one... A 403, I think. Varooooom!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 26, 2007)

How about the Scion? I'm thinking of one of those.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 26, 2007)

Mikey said:


> The '53-57 Studies are HOT...they are even getting chopped for rods. They have timeless classic great looks. A similar car was my parent's '62 Plymouth Sport Fury with the Max Wedge. Although it was a sedan, it always a looked great...even after it met a tree on a snowy winter day in 1971. The bench on that baby definitely would have accommodated quite the derriere.
> 
> Its too bad that back then fuel efficiency was measured in Gallons Per Mile...then again gas was 23 cents a gallon. In high school I would fill up the 32 gallon tank on my '68 Pontiac Catalina 500 4-barrel and still have money left over for a movie, pop corn and soda on a 10 spot. Talk about HUGE front seats! A family of 4 could have lived there comfortably.



Back in his professional boxing days during the 30s and 40s, my dad roomed in Chicago with a guy who by the early 60s was a Chrysler VP. Through his association with him, dad had a couple of now-days to die for one-off MOPARs. 

A 61 Plymouth Sport Suburban with 413 V8, Chrysler 300 seats, and possibly the only in existence spinner hubcaps slated for a sporty variation of the 61 Desoto hardtop that was never built...all factory assembled. 

The other was a 64 Plymouth Belevedere wagon with the Max Wedge V8, two-tone brown and gold Chrysler seats, and a supposed to have been Imperial only metallic blue/green paint that seemed to change colors with lighting angles. I still remember the hassles over him ordering that car. Several months after it was ordered, dad's Chrysler VP friend Al was in town and stopped by the house...he was surprised to see that dad still had the 61...when dad told him that they were refusing to build the car because the paint/interior color combinations he ordered would be ugly, Al got on the phone (late evening)..."If that car is not in front of this house in 3 days, you're fired!" The 3rd day the car was delivered as ordered. The next year, the supposedly too ugly to build color combination was featured in the Chrysler sales brochure.

The ultimate was the one he never got. In 1965 dad got a day behind the wheel of one of Chrysler's infamous Turbine cars. Al promised dad that if they ever built one, he would have the first Turbine stationwagon off the assembly line.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 26, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Back in his professional boxing days during the 30s and 40s, my dad roomed in Chicago with a guy who by the early 60s was a Chrysler VP. Through his association with him, dad had a couple of now-days to die for one-off MOPARs.
> 
> A 61 Plymouth Sport Suburban with 413 V8, Chrysler 300 seats, and possibly the only in existence spinner hubcaps slated for a sporty variation of the 61 Desoto hardtop that was never built...all factory assembled.
> 
> ...




All I can say is WOW!!! Too bad you don't still have those. 
Too bad they never built the turbine wagon. The turbines were so cool...I can't even imagine what a wagon version would look (and move) like. :bow:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 27, 2007)

Mitsu Diamante is very belly friendly.My boyfriend has one and it's a great car.4 door and plenty of room in the back!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 27, 2007)

Within financial reason, does anyone know of any particular manufacturer of motorhomes that designs-in even remotely size-friendly restrooms?

I was just out casually looking this afternoon, and the only one that came close was an '89 Mallard 35-foot Class A coach. Everything else (looking at smaller trailers) had bathrooms that even a short guy of average build (that is, me) would have had trouble using...

Also got a severe case of RV-lust looking at a gorgeous mid-60's? Silver Streak Luxury Liner trailer (about 35' long, looked like an Airstream with gold trim panels, in great shape), that was already sold, for about $6K. 
<sour grapes> But it's ok, I don't have the 3/4-ton truck to tow it with, and the bathtub/shower was tiny.</sour grapes>

-Rusty


----------



## AgentSkelly (Jan 28, 2007)

When I had a 1995 Dodge Caravan, I got good marks from my at the time larger than life girlfriend about the car  So I suggest look into the Caravan.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jan 28, 2007)

I posted about some big, roomy Australian cars earlier in this thread. Good news is that the Holden Commodore is coming to America to replace the ageing Pontiac Grand Prix. It's a good car with heaps of space both front and back, has great drivetrain and is very safe.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 3, 2007)

Mikey said:


> All I can say is WOW!!! Too bad you don't still have those.
> Too bad they never built the turbine wagon. The turbines were so cool...I can't even imagine what a wagon version would look (and move) like. :bow:



As late as the early 90s I knew where the 61 was...laying overgrown in the weeds along side a railroad crossing in a little NW Ohio "Blink and you'll miss it" town, along with a few other early 60s vehicles. By the time I found it there in the late 70s it had been pretty well stripped. The only really special features left were the chrome rear side air deflectors that were supposed to have been a Chrysler only feature. The 64, I never saw again after it was traded in on the 68 Fury III...a nice, but nothing really special machine. Dad did keep those special Desoto spinners from the 61...they reappeared on the 64...and again on his last "something special" Chrysler...a 75 Cordoba, triple white with every factory option available except sunroof <shrug>, including the police interceptor package. It was a beautiful car, but apparently somewhere in it's manufacturing somethings went horribly wrong. My folks had the car for 4 years, during that time it never once ran below 36 degrees...never could get that fixed...and apparently the car's undercoating did not take, because by the end of the 4 years it was rusted so badly it was structurally compromised.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 3, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> Within financial reason, does anyone know of any particular manufacturer of motorhomes that designs-in even remotely size-friendly restrooms?
> 
> I was just out casually looking this afternoon, and the only one that came close was an '89 Mallard 35-foot Class A coach. Everything else (looking at smaller trailers) had bathrooms that even a short guy of average build (that is, me) would have had trouble using...
> 
> ...




If this were 20 years ago, I'd say "no problem...I'll build you one to what ever specs you want". I built a size friendly "park model" for friends, and expanded the facilities on 2 trailers my folks had. When my dad passed away in the mid 80s, We had just gotten a Grumman/Ford chassis for me to make my folks a "weekender" motor home with comfortable sized features. But that's another aspect of my life that's long ago and far away. Your quest is going to be a very difficult one...the only ones likely to fit your bill are custom jobs...with custom prices, if in any kind of shape at all.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 4, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> If this were 20 years ago, I'd say "no problem...I'll build you one to what ever specs you want". I built a size friendly "park model" for friends, and expanded the facilities on 2 trailers my folks had. When my dad passed away in the mid 80s, We had just gotten a Grumman/Ford chassis for me to make my folks a "weekender" motor home with comfortable sized features. But that's another aspect of my life that's long ago and far away. Your quest is going to be a very difficult one...the only ones likely to fit your bill are custom jobs...with custom prices, if in any kind of shape at all.


Thanks, Zan... a couple of years back I was seriously considering converting a used schoolbus for the purpose!
http://Skoolie.net
The only drawback is that I feel anything too big to be a spare car would have to be an actual home (basically full-timing it, but parked most of the time since I am tied to my job). However, most RV parks won't take skoolies since they tend to look a bit "down-market"...

-Rusty


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Buffie said:


> I have a 1969 Cutlass S (looks like a 442). It has so-called bucket seats but they're more like bench seats that have been divided. Very wide and bouncy (back when they made seat-springs out of nice, thick coils). The shoulder belt and seat belt are separate but both accommodate my 360+ self just fine.
> 
> The gas mileage is terrible. Luckily I don't have to drive far and I divide the driving time with my other car. It's awful in snow because it is rear-wheel drive and has too much torque.
> 
> ...



Where did I miss this thread?!?! That's a hot car, Buffie! (you're hawt too!)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 4, 2007)

I chose an '89 Chevy Suburban for Me, has heavy duty springs,shocks, so when I find someone to help fatten me up, I'll be covered


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 5, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> Thanks, Zan... a couple of years back I was seriously considering converting a used schoolbus for the purpose!
> http://Skoolie.net
> The only drawback is that I feel anything too big to be a spare car would have to be an actual home (basically full-timing it, but parked most of the time since I am tied to my job). However, most RV parks won't take skoolies since they tend to look a bit "down-market"...
> 
> -Rusty



I can see the objection to the cobbled-up buses, but a well done conversion is still well done, regardless of it's origins. The unit we were using was not a bus, it was an old aluminum bodied "looks kinda like an Airstream with a grill" van, only slightly larger than the full size extended conversion vans. Woulda been cool, not shabby.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 6, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I can see the objection to the cobbled-up buses, but a well done conversion is still well done, regardless of it's origins. The unit we were using was not a bus, it was an old aluminum bodied "looks kinda like an Airstream with a grill" van, only slightly larger than the full size extended conversion vans. Woulda been cool, not shabby.


I know this. You know this. Alas, it's usually a blanket policy -- along with ones limiting how old the trailer or RV can be (I'm talking about residential parks rather than campgrounds, here). This was one reason I was looking at classic RVs and trailers; if it's old enough and in good condition, it should be exempt by virtue of seeming to be a collector's item. The goal would be to appear eccentric rather than poor.  
-Rusty
(Who notes that the "Streamline Travel Car Registry" shows one mid-1960s STC in my area that ISN'T the one I've seen already.  )


----------



## GregW (Feb 7, 2007)

It is not a car, but Melissa loves her Toyota Sienna.


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 8, 2007)

Definitely look into VWs. Had three (Rabbit, Golf diesel, Golf gas), and regret trading the last for a Toyota Matrix. The Matrix/Pontiac Vibe is an OK car, reasonably good access and egress for big folks and those with joint problems, but we had four warranty claims in the first three years, the biggest of which was a blown manual transmission at 40,000 km (about 24,000 miles). And, as this is the same engine/transmission as the Corolla, I would say beware. Toyota reliability is not what it used to be.

Another vehicle worth looking into is the Mazda 5 - my in-laws have one, and the forward four seats are great!


----------



## tink977 (Feb 12, 2007)

I drive a 2006 Dodge Charger....great looking car with alot of room in the front and back seats!!!


----------



## amadthon (Feb 12, 2007)

I went to the Philly Auto show over the weekend and I was surprised by the number of cars with more accessible interiors I found than in the past. I wasn't in the market for a car until my Navigator (which is awesome as far as comfort and room) got rear ended Friday. I don't like the styling of the new Navigator but I looked at an Expedition and a Tahoe which were both equally accessible and comfortable. A rep at the show was telling me there was an article in a trade journal about accomodations being made by the automakers for the increasing numbers of larger people, i.e. bigger seats, heavier seat tracks, etc. And Tink, I agree with you on the Charger, except for the fact that my girlfriend wants one....she's gonna have to keep her Intrepid (which isn't bad) for a while until I settle the new SUV question.


----------



## MMcC (Jun 26, 2007)

My FIL came into some money for the family (investment) last fall and I was HATING my Ford Explorer. I don' like big vehicles.

He bought me a brand new Saturn Sky Roadster (the Redline is actually the newer version) and it's my sweet baby. I love this car. Plenty of room for my hips, though I'm mostly belly. I find small, sporty cars give me more belly room. I don't use a seatbelt (just refuse... the only one I endanger is myself and I am likely to kill somebody ELSE when I have a claustrophobic fit, so the cops can bite me).

I'm 5'6" and wear a 30/32 -- no clue about current weight.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 20, 2007)

Well My girlfriend and I have been searching for Cars, and shes a big sized girl. Meaning shes a tall and big girl (Mainly upper body) Shes probably 600+ and looking for a decent car that her and I can fit into comfortably. Here are a few choices.

Pontiac Vibe: My friends Stacey has this car, but i can't really imagine her fitting into the passenger seat nor the driver seat for some reason. The center console sort of bothers me

Chrysler 300 Touring: Although i do like this, it seems like the pricing on these things are pretty price rangey for her and I are on a tight budget Center console also bothers me, she needs a lot of leg room since she has some leg problems

VW Buggy: She told me she saw this car one time right beside her and she really cant see her fitting herself into one of these. She is sort of scared that she wouldn't be able to fit both her and I.

Honda Element: Both her and I like this car mainly for the fact there is no center console, and i like it because it seems to be comfortable for her and I both. Although both of us has made fun of these cars (Unfortunately it has come back to haunt us) in the past. But now that i look at it, it seems like a great car to have. Only bad thing is the Box feature which i don't like.

PT Cruiser: I do like this Car but i haven't seen to many recommendations on this car. So I'm sort of shakey on this. I like the hatch back feature so it must be very roomy inside.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you tried a Ford Taurus? We just bought a used one, and though I don't know how it is for ss folks, it seems to me that there's quite a bit of room. It's the most comfortable car I've been in, and I absolutley adore the bench-like front seat. They seem to be good, solid cars, if not terribly exciting, and readily available both used and new, I believe.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah I'm thinking about the Ford Taurus. Thats actually pretty cool. I didn't know they offered bench seats in the front. Evie was telling me that Summer G had one and that shes probably the same size as Summer. I nearly forgot about it. But I'd actually have to look into that. Thanks Samantha


----------



## volatile (Jul 20, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> Well My girlfriend and I have been searching for Cars, and shes a big sized girl. Meaning shes a tall and big girl (Mainly upper body) Shes probably 600+ and looking for a decent car that her and I can fit into comfortably. Here are a few choices.
> 
> Pontiac Vibe: My friends Stacey has this car, but i can't really imagine her fitting into the passenger seat nor the driver seat for some reason. The center console sort of bothers me
> 
> ...




I'm 5'5 & 515 lbs. I've drove and rode passenger in a PT Cruiser and I felt cramped in it. I wouldn't recommend it. 

I have a Pontiac Aztek now and my belly touches the steering wheel. They are bigger than the Vibe so I wouldn't recommend it for driving but the passenger side is really roomy.

I've heard good things about the new Beetle's, Element & 300 but I've never been in any of them. I test drove a Dodge Charger recently and it was VERY roomy. Had no problems getting in and out. I love that the pedals moved so I could push the seat all the way back and still reach them without my belly hitting the steering wheel. For the reason it is going to be my next car purchase (hopefully soon!)

I heard Jetta's are nice also. I want to go test drive one of those. It's probably a good idea to take a day and both of you go out and test out some cars. Everyone carries their weight differently, so she may feel comfortable in a PT Cruiser while I don't.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh the Dodge charger, i didn't even think about that. Yeah i might look into that. I found a decent 2003 element for like 13K which i don't know if that is a good price or not for a used car (I just started looking so i dont know exactly whats a good price or not. But i might start looking into the Chargers, for it is stylish, and roomy. hhmmmm i want one now! lol look what you did . Thank you again. Any more suggestions. Any Element owners out there as well? I need some advice on this.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2007)

I know of at least two people in chat who have that boxy Scion thing (similar to the Element, I think?). They seem to love it. You might try asking in chat - usually a lot of people there in the evenings.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2007)

*Three existing threads regarding cars for large people*: 
 Cars for Xtra large folk
 Cars for big folks
 Roomy Cars 2001-2004??
Copied from the important threads thread: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14693


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm looking into the Dodge charger and I am adoring this thing. I basically am considering between 3 used cars

Honda Element

Dodge Charger

Ford Taurus


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Harris....
DRIVER'S LICENSE... Okay I had to...the devil made me say it.
Stacey


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you Ann Marie. Now i was considering the 2007 dodge charger. Does the center console interfere with anything? Anyone that has been in the passenger side have any ideas? Sorry for re-bringing this topic up a couple times, but something I'm really considering since i am going to be on the road soon. My dad has a 1995 Nissan Maxima in the Backyard that has 3,000 miles on it that I want to trade in, so i am considering the Dodge chargers big time.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL Gee thanks for the reminder Stacey LOL.


----------



## volatile (Jul 20, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> Thank you Ann Marie. Now i was considering the 2007 dodge charger. Does the center console interfere with anything? Anyone that has been in the passenger side have any ideas? Sorry for re-bringing this topic up a couple times, but something I'm really considering since i am going to be on the road soon. My dad has a 1995 Nissan Maxima in the Backyard that has 3,000 miles on it that I want to trade in, so i am considering the Dodge chargers big time.



I only sat in the driver side and the console between the seats didn't interfere with my comfort level & I'm "hippy", or "wide-assed" as I so lovingly put it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got a '99 Nissan Altima... not sure the exact type, but I'll check in the morning. I gave a ride to one of my friends to the Memorial Day bash- she's a bit over 600 as well- and she fit into it fairly well. Getting out was a bit more difficult, though.

I found the car to be pretty reasonably-priced, too.

Just tossing that into the ring here.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah, so the center console doesn't mean such a big problem. If you were in the drivers side, there shouldn't be a problem in the passenger side. I'd actually have to ask her to go try it out. (Unfortunately it is a long distance relationship so we have to do everything long distance) But we'll see. Its mainly between the Element and Charger. Not to big of a Old used car fan (The new Taurus i wouldn't be considering since they changed it up and put the console there so i'm looking towards those too) The taurus would be sort of a back up if i can't find anything choice between these two. Thanks a lot


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 21, 2007)

I drove my ford taurus while 9 months pregnant and still had some room behind the wheel. 
I now drive a vw jetta and had room behind the wheel at my highest weight of 415. I know that my 6'7" friend drives a beetle and there's room in there.


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 21, 2007)

The Jeep Grand Cherokee SUV was probably the most comfortable car I have ever owned. The seats just seemed very wide and roomy. There was also a lot of legroom in the front and back.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a PT Cruiser, and I'd not recommend it for anyone with a lot of belly over around 425 or so. I'm interested in what generation and trim level of Taurus folks are finding with so much room...I tried to get in a 2004 rental with the mid level interior, and at around 450 at the time, I found it very cramped. Opted for a Camery and was a lot more comfortable in it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

We have an Element - we love it. I'm around 400 Wayne is 230. It's roomy - but you both need to go sit in one. good luck!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> We have an Element - we love it. I'm around 400 Wayne is 230. It's roomy - but you both need to go sit in one. good luck!


Here's what I posted about our Honda Element earlier this year on one of the threads Ann Marie referenced. I had to replace one illustration, because the original link didn't worl any more.



> Sandie and I have a Honda Element. Some people think it's ugly, but we think it's cute. And it's got loads of room inside for a vehicle that's actually much shorter than the Chevy S10 we traded in for it. Sandie and I rented a few different vehicles last year before we bought our Element, and we found the Element had more front seat leg room, head room, and hip room than both the Ford Freestar and (believe it or not) the Lincoln Town Car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here's our Element in our driveway: 

View attachment Element_600.JPG


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I'm interested in what generation and trim level of Taurus folks are finding with so much room...I tried to get in a 2004 rental with the mid level interior, and at around 450 at the time, I found it very cramped. Opted for a Camery and was a lot more comfortable in it.



Ours is a 2003 Taurus. It's the most comfortable thing _ever_. Not fancy and not very powerful, but just a joy to drive, comfort-wise.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 21, 2007)

I was the passenger in a new Toyota Rav 4 recently. At not much under 400lbs, and 5' 3", I was sooo comfortable. There was bags of room around me, the seat belt would have fitted a much bigger person. my hips were nowhere near the seatbelt socket, and there was lots of leg room. My leg was nowhere near the gear stick. I cant talk about driving it though as I was only a passenger. The other thing I really liked about this car was the ease of getting in and out. As it sits quite high and has a nice wide door, its so simple to get in, very lady like, no grabbing at handles and hauling myself in. Also getting out was a sedate step down. No hauling myself up. I loved it.  

http://www.toyota.com/rav4/


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

Bad news, folks.

I just went to the Ford web site and looked at the 2008 Taurus, which is essentially a Ford Five Hundred with a different name. And it looks like the only seating options are cloth or leather bucket seats with a huge honkin' console in-between.

The bench seat with the flip-forward cupholders that we had in the '96 Taurus we rented fora trip were great, but it looks like they're a thing of the past......

But in case any of you are still interested in the Taurus, here's a link:

http://www.fordvehicles.com/cars/taurus/index.asp


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 21, 2007)

I guess that was my main concern about the Ford taurus now. Its not the bench like seat like they used to be. Only concern i have with the Dodge charger is that center console, so i really want her to go sit in one at least before i purchase one. I'm leaning a bit more towards the element, but my parents are paying for the car (And I'm using their car to trade in for the Car) so hopefully Shes able to fit into the Dodge charger. I would be sort of happy if she fits with comfort and room to spare. Element seems like a great choice, But any dodge charger owners out there? I love this car. But if i can't get the charger or element, i'll go for the taurus definitely. Most logical choice besides these two for me. Thanks guys


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 21, 2007)

I myself drive a Hyundai Elantra, (I'm 5'9" and around 450...) and i drive it fairly comfortably. The center console gets a bit uncomfy on long road trips, so when we go out of town we take my hubby's Impala. Talk about a comfy car! They have separate, but bench seats. (I know, confusing.) There's a console that folds down into an armrest, and I can put it down once I've got my seatbelt buckled.

One thing you might check into, is having the seatbelt custom made to be longer. With newer cars (2004+) they do NOT make seatbelt extender belts for them, because they've been deemed a "safety hazard" and I think its BS. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 21, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> One thing you might check into, is having the seatbelt custom made to be longer. With newer cars (2004+) they do NOT make seatbelt extender belts for them, because they've been deemed a "safety hazard" and I think its BS.
> Good luck!!



Might want to check with the individual makers on that one. I was provided with seatbelt extenders to test drive 2004, 2005, and 2006 vehicles at a Chrysler/Dodge dealership and had no problem with getting extenders for the 2004 model I wound up buying. 

If it is an across the board policy, that dealership had not heard of it as of March and April of this year because every time I inquired about extenders I got nothing but "not a problem, we have them in the parts department".

Tracy


----------



## SummerG (Jul 21, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> Yeah I'm thinking about the Ford Taurus. Thats actually pretty cool. I didn't know they offered bench seats in the front. Evie was telling me that Summer G had one and that shes probably the same size as Summer. I nearly forgot about it. But I'd actually have to look into that. Thanks Samantha



hey! I actually have a ford FOCUS ZX3. it has a center console, but it is actually very roomy for leg room. My belly does touch the stearing wheel, and my head does sit in the upwards dent of the sun roof...but it was the best car i could find 5years ago, as far as fit, price range & quality goes. 

I would add it to cars to check out, espcially if cost is an issue.


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2007)

a hummer?

(or maybe not, quite expensive)


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry Summer. Hehe sorry misconceptions of cars. But I'm going to look into that car actually. see what happens


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 22, 2007)

My friend's Mother has a Infiniti G35 (I think it's a 2003 model) and she loves it. She's about 5'6'' and 400 lbs or so...now, she does have to pull the seat all the way back, but otherwise, her stomach doesn't touch the stearing wheel. She and her husband also have a Vibe, a Grand Prix and she fits comfortably into both of those as well.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 22, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> Might want to check with the individual makers on that one. I was provided with seatbelt extenders to test drive 2004, 2005, and 2006 vehicles at a Chrysler/Dodge dealership and had no problem with getting extenders for the 2004 model I wound up buying.
> 
> If it is an across the board policy, that dealership had not heard of it as of March and April of this year because every time I inquired about extenders I got nothing but "not a problem, we have them in the parts department".
> 
> Tracy



Tracy, you're lucky.. I called four Hyundai dealerships and they all told me that extenders were unavailable.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2007)

SummerG said:


> hey! I actually have a ford FOCUS ZX3. it has a center console, but it is actually very roomy for leg room. My belly does touch the stearing wheel, and my head does sit in the upwards dent of the sun roof...but it was the best car i could find 5years ago, as far as fit, price range & quality goes.
> 
> I would add it to cars to check out, espcially if cost is an issue.


Sandie and I test-drove a Focus hatchback a few years ago. Its console is low enough that it doesn't cut into the hip room.

The sad fact is that no new cars seem to have the room inside as the first new car Sandie and I boutght together - the one that I still use as my commuter car: our 1993 Plymouth Sundance 2-Door.

Top: Front seat. There's only a small console up by the shifter, so there's nothing sticking anyone in the hips.

Middle: Driver's seat with tilt wheel in normal driving position.

Bottom: Driver's seat with tilt wheel all the way up. (Our Sundance didn't originally have a tilt wheel. A few years ago, I was able to buy a replacement steering column in a junkyard and found a car customizer in Colorado Springs who installed it for us. It was $200 well-spent - $75 for the steering column, and $125 to get it installed.) 

View attachment Sundance1_600.JPG


View attachment Sundance2_600.JPG


View attachment Sundance3_600.JPG


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm a fat dude, tall, and Erin is a fat dudette. Our 2005 Dodge Grand Caravan fits us both nicely, all though because she is so short, her feet do not really touch the pedals correctly when she is driving. The arm rests, when not engaged, leave quite a bit of room for some large hips, and there is plenty of space between my gut (and her gut) and the steering wheel. There is even more space when said fat person is the passenger.

I have sat in a Vibe. I was uncomfortable. Because I am tall, the front windshield did not allow me to see much at all, and I felt severely cramped. All though, a lot of that _might_ be because I am tall (6'2). I had the same experience with the PT Cruiser.

I will also vouch for a Ford Taurus being spacious and comfortable (well, other than the 2008, possibly).  And I have heard nothing but good things about Honda Elements, from big and small folks.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 22, 2007)

oooo, Well reason why i'm not thinking about the Honda element is because it looks like a box big time. So first is the Charger, I want Evie to go out and sit in one and see if there is enough leg room for her. I am mainly concerned about her leg room. The hip room i'll take my fellow Dimension board peeps that there will be no problem with the center console. I wanna figure out if the seat goes far back enough and if at her height she is able to fit into the car. The PT cruiser and comments from Chimpi i heart sort of scares me because Evie is only 2 inches shorter and the Charger isn't that much taller. So I want her to sit in the passenger seat to see whats up. Don't get me wrong i have a caravan already and i would jack that form my dad in a heart beat. But Evie wants something different and something to say "Ours." shes leaning towards the SUV and Car side. The Honda element i heard is nice because like a lot of the good big girl cars there is no center console (And they have suicide doors which are the only 2 reason why i like this car to be for big girls) But yeah I'm going to go into a dodge dealership and sit in a dodge charger and take pictures.

Thanks Guys
Harris


----------



## love dubh (Jul 22, 2007)

Harris, if you have questions about the prices of used cars, check out the Kelley Blue Book. (www dot kbb dot com) It has a wealth of information.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> oooo, Well reason why i'm not thinking about the Honda element is because it looks like a box big time.


Which is why it's so roomy inside.


----------



## ssbbwpunkgirl (Jul 22, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> Thank you Ann Marie. Now i was considering the 2007 dodge charger. Does the center console interfere with anything? Anyone that has been in the passenger side have any ideas? Sorry for re-bringing this topic up a couple times, but something I'm really considering since i am going to be on the road soon. My dad has a 1995 Nissan Maxima in the Backyard that has 3,000 miles on it that I want to trade in, so i am considering the Dodge chargers big time.




Hey I dont know you but I thought I'd get into this convo. I am 6 foot and a lil over 500 lbs. I have a dodge magnum and I love it. it as so much room. I test drove a charger for a few days and it wasn't comfy after an hour or so. Its an awesome car and great pick up but I didn't like it for my bigger self. Look into the magnum.. just a suggestion!


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 22, 2007)

Magnum? Hm never really looked into it, but i'll check it out. Thanks a lot. Most likely I'm going to be the designated driver, but just in case anything i want her to be able to drive as well.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jul 24, 2007)

Since this is partly about me.. My input is I LOVE THE ELEMENT, but this is with out sitting in it . I am totally in love with being in a box!! I do think my honey hates the Element so there-fore I hope I can fit into the Charger because he sure does love it... I want to find me a (CHEAP) used car that I can drive RIGHT NOW here in Louisiana. THIS is a big issue. IF I wasn't so tall the taurus would be so perfect. I love the older models and I know I fit except with the extra weight has made getting in and out to hard .... So Amber has a f-150 and I can get in and out of it perfect. I could drive it but the seat nor the steering wheel adjust so I barely squeeze under and it is way to tight for safe driving.Thinks for all the data...


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 24, 2007)

blueeyedevie said:


> Since this is partly about me.. My input is I LOVE THE ELEMENT, but this is with out sitting in it . I am totally in love with being in a box!! I do think my honey hates the Element so there-fore I hope I can fit into the Charger because he sure does love it... I want to find me a (CHEAP) used car that I can drive RIGHT NOW here in Louisiana. THIS is a big issue. IF I wasn't so tall the taurus would be so perfect. I love the older models and I know I fit except with the extra weight has made getting in and out to hard .... So Amber has a f-150 and I can get in and out of it perfect. I could drive it but the seat nor the steering wheel adjust so I barely squeeze under and it is way to tight for safe driving.Thinks for all the data...



If you are looking for an older car, may I highly recommend the late 80s Buick LeSabre. We had an 89 4-door that I was totally comfortable in at around 450lbs...and no seat belt extender required. Plus, for a big car it got fantastic gas mileage...on extended expressway trips over 30mpg...stop and go in the mid to upper 20s. Plus, though rarer, they made them in a 2 door version that would make getting in and out of the front seat even easier. 3 years after we traded it in, I'd trade the 95 Blazer we got to replace it, even up with no hesitancy at all, even considering the transmission was going on the Buick. Loved that car!


----------



## AmyRedd84 (Jul 26, 2007)

My suggestion for fat people. Are actually mercedez benz. My dad is a large man about 600 pounds and he has been driving mercedez for year and very comfortabe too. I owned a mercedez 300TD, before it was stolen. 







But it was a very comfortable car and is great for larger people!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 26, 2007)

AmyRedd84 said:


> My suggestion for fat people. Are actually mercedez benz. My dad is a large man about 600 pounds and he has been driving mercedez for year and very comfortabe too. I owned a mercedez 300TD, before it was stolen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been in several luxury cars and found that they tend to be roomier...Lexus, M. Benz, Jaguar...all good for heavy people.


----------



## MADGator (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't been in on lately, but a few years ago my grandparents had a buick LeSabre. Talk about roomy seat, and so much adjustability! They may not be much for style, but I bet a recent model Buick would give you some cushy luxury without costing a fortune either.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey QuantumXL, it may be a while to wait but the replacement for the pontiac grand prix coming next year is called the G8 (i think) and is Pontiac's import of the biggest selling car in Australia, the Holden Commodore. Very roomy front and rear seats and base models start at fairly reasonable prices considering its size and equipment levels. All new model has been on sale here in Australia for almost a year and has won a number of awards (and that's the model USA is getting).


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I sure don't have that kind of girth myself or anyone I have ever dated, but I currently own a 2006 Dodge Magnum R/T and it is quite a rooby car. The Magnum/Charger and 300 are all on the same planform. It sure has plenty of legroom. I'm 5'11" and when I'm on cruise control sometimes I need to stretch my legs. I can put them between the pedals and not even touch the floorboard behind them. So if you go for one of those model it should be pretty good. You might want to get the Hemi, I did.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh thanks a lot Chode. Yeah i was having a hard time considering whether or not the dodge charger was all that great. But the fact that your able to stretch your legs without even touching the floor board sounds like it is VERY roomy. Thanks.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 30, 2007)

My apologies for bringing up an old thread, but it seems like i needed a little more information on a few cars like the charger and stuff. Thank you a lot


----------



## GunnerFA (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's a link to pics of the actual Pontiac G8. It has just been spied here in Australia.

http://www.wheelsmag.com.au/wheels/site/articleIDs/26F4211D6969978CCA2573440080F642


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2007)

One thing I did while Dims website was down was buy a new car. 'Just letting you guys know that the *Saturn Outlook (SUV)* is very roomy and fat friendly. My husband (he is 6'1'') & I (325 lbs of charm) both fit in the front with plenty of room. I did not even need a seat belt extender. It has a bunch of safety features and adjustable steering wheel (telescoping), side air bags, ABS braking, etc. It may be a little pricey ($30,000 range - since this is a new model '07 & '08 - not many used cars around yet). But, if you're shopping for a new car - check it out.

http://www.edmunds.com/saturn/outlook/2008/index.html


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 20, 2007)

i just got an 05 chevy malibu maxx and for a small car, there is TONS of room. 

even more impressive, to me, is that there are so many different adjustments that can be made to make you as comfortable as possible. for instance, not only is there tons of leg room if you put the seat all the way back (for the tall folks), but if you just need some room between you and the steering wheel, you can put the seat all the way back and adjust the pedals to come closer to you! same goes with the steering wheel, it can also move front and back as well as up and down.

highly recommended! as far as snow driving, i'm not sure.. just got in july but the gas mileage is pretty good. gets about 24 city miles


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I tried the Toyota Sienna, and it very roomy, even for the guys with long legs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay, I can't buy a car at this exact moment, but I'm looking at buying one soon.

I'm currently driving my someone else's 95 Taurus - NOT SSBBW FRIENDLY, at least not at 450+. The wheel is tilted all the way up, and it pushes into my belly in such a way that I've occasionally had "close calls" when the wheel "sticks" on my belly and doesn't move when I'm turning it. Also, as a short fatty, I can't reach the pedals quite as well as I should, and that has also resulted in some "close calls." I really wish I could be driving any car but this one.

I've read this whole thread, and gotten good impressions of the Kia Optima, Dodge Charger, and VW Beetle.* Can anyone who is 400+ and belly-heavy post what car they drive, and what they think of it?* I'd especially love to hear from those that are shorter like me, but all will be helpful.  If I don't get responses, I'll post a new thread, but I'd rather not have to, as there are already a zillion car threads. I just really need to know what cars to look at. I hate car shopping.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi BBMe,
Car shopping is the worst!!!
I'm probably going to be of little help, as I'm not belly heavy and I AM tall! lol
I'm 5'10, 22/24; I have a big butt. Anyway, I did try a VW Beetle and would've liked it HAD I been shorter. There just wasn't enough leg room. It did have plenty of hip room. I also recommend the Jetta. Tested a 2006 and was really impressed with the leg room and overall seating room for a smaller car. As for the steering wheel, it tilted AND telescoped. This feature might be something you seriously think about finding in a vehicle - at least try it out.
Tested a 07 Honda CRV; got in and got right out. There just wasn't enough leg/driving room. I like to have a certain distance between myself and the dash. This didn't have it.

I was lucky with my current drive. I chose a dealership that is a client and dealing with them was so easy because I've worked with the GM for 15 years. I really hadn't planned on owning a Jeep, but I love mine so far. I do wish the seat would go back about 2 more inches, though. There are lots of days that I miss my Ford Ranger!

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, I can't buy a car at this exact moment, but I'm looking at buying one soon.
> 
> I'm currently driving my someone else's 95 Taurus - NOT SSBBW FRIENDLY, at least not at 450+. The wheel is tilted all the way up, and it pushes into my belly in such a way that I've occasionally had "close calls" when the wheel "sticks" on my belly and doesn't move when I'm turning it. Also, as a short fatty, I can't reach the pedals quite as well as I should, and that has also resulted in some "close calls." I really wish I could be driving any car but this one.
> 
> I've read this whole thread, and gotten good impressions of the Kia Optima, Dodge Charger, and VW Beetle.* Can anyone who is 400+ and belly-heavy post what car they drive, and what they think of it?* I'd especially love to hear from those that are shorter like me, but all will be helpful.  If I don't get responses, I'll post a new thread, but I'd rather not have to, as there are already a zillion car threads. I just really need to know what cars to look at. I hate car shopping.




i posted about my car, the Malibu Maxx. i am belly heavy but tall-ish as well. i'd consider atleast checking this car out, because like i said... you can push the seat all the way back (in doing so, i can barely reach the pedals. to give you an idea of how much room you're working with) but from there, you can also adjust the pedals so that they come closer to you. they move about 8 inches, i believe.


----------



## TurquoiseTantrum (Oct 24, 2007)

My landrover isn't too friendly to me and they don't make seatbelt extenders


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Oct 25, 2007)

Buffie, you are GORGEOUS, and your car is too.

I love the 68-72 Olds,and Buick 2 door "A" body cars, especially the 455 equipped ones.

ps: I'm 150 miles west of you in central Kansas


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Oct 30, 2007)

*Butt, if you need to get there in a hurry (154mph+), then keep one of these in your garage. She's built for comfort & for speed. If anyone out there owns one or a Grand National, drop me a line.* 

View attachment immotion.gif


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 30, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE:wubu: my 2001 VW Beetle. I am 5'4" and approx 330 lbs and I fit in it very comfortably, with seatbelt length to spare. I have a SSBBW friend and we can both ride comfortably, and her 6'6" BHM brother is comfy in the front as well, but not so much the back, but more due to his height than weight. It gets great gas mileage and has a kick-ass stereo too.


----------

